

Ask HN: What hardware would you like Mac OSX to support? - wagerlabs

Do you have a USB, FireWire, SATA, etc. device that you want to use with Mac OSX but can't? Does it have Linux drivers?<p>I'm looking for hardware not supported by Mac OSX. Please let me know the make and model so that I can get in touch with the manufacturer and write the drivers!<p><pre><code>    Thanks in advance, Joel
</code></pre>
---
http://tinyco.de
--- Mac &#38; iPhone
======
wmf
In the glorious ZFS future we will want drivers for Fusion io and non-RAID SAS
HBAs with expander support.

------
jmackinn
Most external hard drives that support network attached storage do not work
with Mac's.

~~~
wagerlabs
Can you please give me an example?

~~~
jmackinn
Sure, here's a drive I was looking at just recently -
<http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?DriveID=279>

There are drives out there that support Macs but they are generally fairly
expensive and are basically full file servers. I would just like a simple
external hard drive that I could plug into my router.

------
pclark
obligatory: Tablet.

~~~
wagerlabs
Which tablet, though? I'm using a Wacom Intuos and it works just fine.

~~~
dasil003
I have an Intuos2 that I've always used on OS X. I've always considered this
thing the pinnacle of tablet technology (pressure/angle sensitive, high
resolution, etc). Are there better ones out there (whether or not they work on
OS X)?

Admittedly the last tablet I had before this was a KoalaPad.

